# Car Insurance



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

What are the legal requirements for Car Insurance and if have local licence does thst apply to sny car or a named car on your car Insurance?

Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When we bought a vehicle in 2014, we purchased an insurance policy from STANDARD INSURANCE COMPANY for it through the dealer we bought the vehicle from. Haven't had to use it yet and I am not even familiar with the requirements as I let my Asawa do the dealing. As I understand, it only covers that particular vehicle or damage done by that vehicle, if that is what you are asking. I do have a Philippine Drivers License and have retained my Arizona License.

Fred

Gene, Delete that company name if necessary. TIA Fred


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What are the legal requirements for Car Insurance and if have local licence does thst apply to sny car or a named car on your car Insurance?
> 
> Thanks


MOTOR VEHICLE-RELATED TRANSACTIONS

Open the link and you will see Appropriate insurance certificate of cover.

I have had Full Coverage on a vehicle and it's usually pretty expensive and I've had the minimum requirement required by law and it's about the cost of 3 cases of beer.

The coverage depends on what you want.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

The basic liability requirements here are a joke. I have full coverage through Standard and it costs about 15,000 pesos per year for a 2014 vehicle. Not bad in my opinion, considering the risks here. I had them push the limits as high as they could, which are still ridiculously low by Western standards. If I hit someone on a motorbike or crossing the roadway and they are killed or there are medical expenses I want as much coverage as possible. In my opinion it's just the right thing to do. I used an agent in Cebu to obtain coverage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Car insurance*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What are the legal requirements for Car Insurance and if have local licence does thst apply to sny car or a named car on your car Insurance?
> 
> Thanks


Every vehicle that is registered comes with insurance papers, it runs around 900 - 1,200 pesos and it's mandatory and it's part of process of registration.

Some banks offer insurance, my bank PNB offers full coverage and better insurance but the costs will be much more, I don't bother because I drive a 1988 and the money saved would go into upgrading the vehicle but then again I've never believed in Insurance and even on my new vehicles, so as soon as they were paid off I'd only carry liability.

If I can get my 1988 Mitsubishi Lancer into 3 gear on any road it's a good day and even better if I can max out it out to 5th gear, I might as well own an Ox cart.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Third party liability (TPL) insurance is compulsory, and you must buy it every year when registering your vehicle at the LTO. It costs about PHP 1 - 2k per year.

If you want more comprehensive insurance covering things like theft of your car, that is optional, and it costs about PHP 15,000 per year (precise amount depends on the value of your car).

Like anything else in the Philippines, if you have any questions pick up the phone and speak to a reputable insurance company direct - I have found them to be very professional. Go to their office and make the payment to them direct. No need to get involved with agents, representatives, fixers etc.


----------



## cockneyboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi
I have been driving a Rav 4 around used UK driving licence is ok checked at driving test centre sometimes worth applying for a alien card a visa office. but insurance well even though the traffics crazy everyone makes big efforts to miss you. <Snip>
Ingat ka


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cockneyboy said:


> Hi
> I have been driving a Rav 4 around used UK driving licence is ok checked at driving test centre sometimes worth applying for a alien card a visa office. but insurance well even though the traffics crazy everyone makes big efforts to miss you. <Snip>
> Ingat ka


Your UK license is only good for 90 days then you must get a Philippine license.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

As long as your UK licence is current, they will just give you a Philippines licence. It will cost you about $600 pesos and you can pick up the physical card with everyone else in the Philippines in about 2 months. They announce the date they are ready on tv.


----------

